# Parts unavailable for Ariens ST724?



## wisconsindrift (Nov 9, 2014)

I have an Ariens ST724 snowblower (Model #924075 Serial # 005629) with a pull start where it slips and will not catch to turn over the engine to start. I have looked at 5 different parts list for my model but cannot find the pull start assembly or the round circular piece that the pull start assembly goes into to turn over the engine. Am I out of luck in replacing these parts?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

That round piece is called the starter cup. I wouldn't think it would be too hard to find. A quick search online and I have found several for sale. The rope piece is called the recoil. On the recoil there are little pieces that stick out sometimes called dogs, dawgs, or pawls.

When looking up engine parts it is best to use the numbers off the engine and not the numbers off the blower. The engine should have something stamped on the top of that back shield where the rope was bolted. Look just under the spark plug. If you have electric start the plug might be covering it.

Look for something similar to H70-xxxxx SER ###x

That flywheel nut has to come off to replace it. When you do get it makes sure you get that tightened down properly or else you will have issues. If that nut isn't tight enough the flywheel will spin on the crank and break the keyway messing up the timing of your engine. A quick check online and I think it is 35 - 45 ft/pounds on the nut.
http://www.smallenginesuppliers.com/html/engine-specs/tecumseh/Tecumseh_quick_reference.pdf


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

ALOHA to the forms..


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

I Have a Complete Recoil, $25 PM if interested


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Some of the larger more well known parts suppliers are listed here:

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/scottychaos/Ariens/Page11.html#question10

Scot


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Welcome.


----------

